# STARWOOD NEWS:  Interval International Changes [merged]



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 11, 2014)

I saw my 2015 weeks showed up in II today, and when I did a search with them, it asked me to deposit the units first. Actually, it gave me the option of depositing or putting an ongoing search that would revert back to my home resort if the request was not filled.

I'm pretty sure this is new and not sure what this means (good/bad/nothing new?).


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 11, 2014)

*Today's email from Starwood about II Deposit*

I designated this week for exchange in January, although I have no ongoing search for it. Can anyone explain what this email means? All my weeks are II exchanges. I've used up weeks for 2012 & 2013, have 2014 scheduled for August, and have one 2015 week scheduled for next March.

_Dear Starwood member:

Starwood Vacation Ownership is introducing a new enhancement, which will be effective on May 12, 2014. As a floating-time owner who has available external exchange assignments from use years 2012, 2013, or 2014,* you will now see* one or more deposit/s in your Interval International membership account.

Below please find the week/s that Starwood Vacation Ownership has deposited into your Interval International membership account. You can access your deposit or make an exchange by visiting IntervalWorld.com or calling your local Member-Services Center.

The deposit number for this week is: XXXXXXXX
Home Resort: Sheraton Desert Oasis - Gold Plus/Red
Use Year: 2015
Unit No: 1BEDB Unit Size: ONE_BEDROOM
Expiration date: December 31, 2017

If you disagree with any of the details of this deposit, please contact your home resort for immediate assistance.

Sincerely,

Exchange Member Services
INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL
_


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2014)

> As a floating-time owner who has available external exchange assignments from use years 2012, 2013, or 2014, *you will now see* one or more deposit/s in your Interval International membership account.


It means, that in the past, deposits were not VISIBLE in our II accounts, which was very confusing.  Apparently, they will now be listed in our accounts.  This is a much needed improvement!


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2014)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> I saw my 2015 weeks showed up in II today, and when I did a search with them, it asked me to deposit the units first. Actually, it gave me the option of depositing or putting an ongoing search that would revert back to my home resort if the request was not filled.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is new and not sure what this means (good/bad/nothing new?).


Those have been the rules since 2009, but apparently they have made some changes in the process and instructions.

Since 2009, owners have had to contact Starwood and deposit their week *first* - if you try to deposit it online, it may appear to go through, but it usually hangs up some place.  They want you to call Starwood and start the process there.


----------



## chalucky (May 11, 2014)

I remember going ballistic with the SVO representatives when they tried to explain how their "nonvisible and indecipherable" system was superior in comparison to the way other management companies (deposited in II) and designed to enhance the customer experience. 

It's way way overdue.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 11, 2014)

A couple of things I noticed.  I own an EOY and an EY at the same resort.  I know Interval always shows every year even for EOY which is not normally a problem but in this case I don't know which unit is which and now I am afraid if I pick the wrong one (that may already have a reservation attached) to confirm an exchange then it will cancel the confirmed reservation instead of the one already designated for exchange.  This is a step in the right direction but a contract number attached would help even more (when more than one unit is owned at the same resort)


Next the expiration seems to have changed.  I always thought there was a June date so June of 2016 for a 2014 unit.  Now according to the details a 2014 week would have until Dec 31 2016 to complete the travel on an exchange week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 11, 2014)

> This is a step in the right direction but a contract number attached would help even more (when more than one unit is owned at the same resort)


Yes, I wish they would do that!  

I also wonder about changes to the cancellation policy for non-SVN weeks.  I don't own any mandatory weeks and noticed the only policy on the website is the SVN policy.  Has the policy changed for cancellations of reservations to my home resort?  I used to be able to cancel right up to the day before the week starts.  I try not to cancel that late, of course.


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 11, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> This is a step in the right direction but a contract number attached would help even more



My 1BEDB, deposited but no ongoing search, has been assigned an exchange number. In History, that number is listed under Deposits. It seems they're assigning an exchange number that will follow the week through the process and not waiting until an actual exchange is made. Also they seem to have given me back a 2014 1BEDB that I used in March. I'll phone Starwood to see why my records don't match theirs. Maybe I do have an extra week!


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 11, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> A couple of things I noticed.  I own an EOY and an EY at the same resort.  I know Interval always shows every year even for EOY which is not normally a problem but in this case I don't know which unit is which and now I am afraid if I pick the wrong one (that may already have a reservation attached) to confirm an exchange then it will cancel the confirmed reservation instead of the one already designated for exchange.  This is a step in the right direction but *a contract number attached would help even more* (when more than one unit is owned at the same resort)
> 
> 
> Next the expiration seems to have changed.  I always thought there was a June date so June of 2016 for a 2014 unit.  *Now according to the details a 2014 week would have until Dec 31 2016 to complete the travel on an exchange week.*




I agree it would be helpful if the Starwood contract number relating to the unit appeared, but at least Interval now shows the deposit number from its own records relating to the unit (you can see it under your "My History" tab in your Interval account).  It is a bit awkward to use, but you can get the information.

I, too, was mystified about the Dec 31, 2016 date to complete my travel (my deposit was also a 2014 week); Interval was quite specific that I only had until June 30, 2014 when I made my deposit.  I suspect further details will be forthcoming, but I won't take any chances about missing the deadline without a more clear statement from Starwood and/or Interval.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 11, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, I wish they would do that!
> 
> I also wonder about changes to the cancellation policy for non-SVN weeks.  I don't own any mandatory weeks and noticed the only policy on the website is the SVN policy.  Has the policy changed for cancellations of reservations to my home resort?  I used to be able to cancel right up to the day before the week starts.  I try not to cancel that late, of course.



Cindy, I questioned Starwood when the policy first came out and even then that was the only policy listed online.  Below is the question and response.



> Posted by: Owner Services	12-20-2013 9:13 a.m. Eastern
> Dear Tracey S,
> 
> I am happy to assist you with your question about the new cancellation policy, effective January 1, 2014.
> ...



I have also been assured by phone that as a non SVN member as long as I cancel before the check in day there is no fee and I retain my right to make another reservation subject to availability during my season or designate for deposit with II.


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2014)

Just so we don't confuse anyone here:  * the cancellation fee has nothing to do with Interval Exchanges* - that is a fee for cancelling Starwood reservations.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 11, 2014)

Sorry, Denise, my question about cancellations to reservations was a bit off topic.  Sorry.   Starwood keeps telling me the cancellation policy when I make reservations, and they are quoting the SVN cancellation policy.  I don't know why, but they do.  I am relieved to know things have not changed. 

I am so incredibly disappointed in Starwood for not empathizing with my situation, having several of the same unit type for deposit into II.  This improvement is a step, as Denise said, but it's not yet perfect.  They need to put our contract number on each deposit for II, so we can tell which is which.  

When I deposit three weeks at the same time, I literally have to set up an ongoing search and then call Starwood to see which contract number is associated with the search.  Some guides at Starwood say, "Why don't you just deposit one at a time?"  I do sometimes, and then I assume the week associated with the search is the one I deposited that day.  So I add the search to my spreadsheet next to the contract number.  Then I call Starwood to make sure all is well a few months later, and my associated exchanges are not with the weeks I was certain were correct on my end. No point arguing with Starwood, because of course they do not empathize.  They don't even get it.  They argue with me.  

Stupid system.


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 11, 2014)

I'm sorry if this is a dumb question as I'm still in the process of closing, but if you can deposit through II -- do you also prepay the MFs for that year through II or would you call Starwood first to pay then designate the unit for deposit online through II.

For 2015--do they estimate the MFs or is the 2014 billed MF an estimate for 2015's dues?

The unit I'm closing on does not give me 2014 usage but does give 2015 so I've been trying to figure out how the MF payment would work if I want to deposit right after I close.

Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (May 11, 2014)

lilpooh108 said:


> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question as I'm still in the process of closing, but if you can deposit through II -- do you also prepay the MFs for that year through II or would you call Starwood first to pay then designate the unit for deposit online through II.



You can't make the deposit through II.  You have to call Starwood to prepay your maintenance fees AND to deposit your week.  (Or you can pay it online, and deposit it online - I prefer to do this so I have everything in black and white.)



> For 2015--do they estimate the MFs or is the 2014 billed MF an estimate for 2015's dues?



You can see the estimated MF online at www.mystarcentral.com in your Acct. - it's usually the same as the last year until the late fall, when the new MF comes out, and then you will have to pay the difference, when it's due.



> The unit I'm closing on does not give me 2014 usage but does give 2015 so I've been trying to figure out how the MF payment would work if I want to deposit right after I close.
> 
> Thanks



You have to prepay it.


----------



## lilpooh108 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for your responses Denise.  

I'm glad II has changed it so that now you can see the deposits online.  I'm used to RCI (where you can see exactly what was deposited) and I was very concerned when reading/learning about trading SDO on how to keep track but this new development sounds great (and long overdue).


----------



## Joshadelic (May 12, 2014)

I noticed that when I'm searching with a (now visible) deposited week, that I can no longer search past the expiration date. I was under the impression that a trade needed to be initiated by the expiration date, not that travel must be completed by that date. Is this something new? Also, I was told that my deposits from 2012 would expire on June 30th, 2014. Now the expiration date in II is December 31st, 2014. That leaves me very little time to use these 2 weeks that we have deposited from 2012. They do give an option to extend the week for $189.00 for 1 year - which seems like a pretty steep fee.

So does anyone know if any of this is new?


----------



## siesta (May 12, 2014)

Joshadelic said:


> I noticed that when I'm searching with a (now visible) deposited week, that I can no longer search past the expiration date. I was under the impression that a trade needed to be initiated by the expiration date, not that travel must be completed by that date. Is this something new? Also, I was told that my deposits from 2012 would expire on June 30th, 2014. Now the expiration date in II is December 31st, 2014. That leaves me very little time to use these 2 weeks that we have deposited from 2012. They do give an option to extend the week for $189.00 for 1 year - which seems like a pretty steep fee.
> 
> So does anyone know if any of this is new?


i was under the impression that you can in fact search and confirm past your units expiration as long as its not an AC or replacement week etc.  hopefully this is just a glitch.  My current deposit is a 2014 week, so I cant check if anything past dec 2016 is "unseeable"

Also as mentioned by the previous poster, it used to expire june 2 years after use year, now it seems to have been extended to December. Thats good at least.


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2014)

No - you can't search and confirm past expiration date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siesta (May 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> No - you can't search and confirm past expiration date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thx for clarification. Ive never been in the position so was unsure


----------



## klpca (May 12, 2014)

My two bedroom SDO deposit appears as two one bedroom deposits in II now, complete with two unique deposit numbers (one digit apart). I checked my records and I deposited the full 2 bedroom unit. Is anyone else seeing this? I went through the steps of doing a request first search and it only let me search for a one bedroom units. I will be calling II after work but I was curious about what others were seeing in their accounts.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 12, 2014)

siesta said:


> i was under the impression that you can in fact search and confirm past your units expiration as long as its not an AC or replacement week etc.  hopefully this is just a glitch.  My current deposit is a 2014 week, so I cant check if anything past dec 2016 is "unseeable"
> 
> Also as mentioned by the previous poster, it used to expire june 2 years after use year, now it seems to have been extended to December. Thats good at least.



This is a change.   The written rule was that you had to confirm your exchange by june 30, two years later.  So for a 2012 week (if you prepaid your MF's you could start to search and confirm as early as Jan 1, 2011 and as late as June 30, 2014.  In practice though for the last two years the unwritten rule and the one that was given out when you called starwood is you had to have an ongoing search by June 30, 2014 but it could be for something as late at June 30, 2015.  I don't know if this was in part because so many people where having deposits expire because they were confused as to the use year or what but that was how it worked last year.  You could even modify the ongoing search as long as it was in place by June of 2013.

Now it seems the written explanation for float weeks is that travel would need to be completed by Dec 31, 2016 for a 2014 week.  

This is the discussion from last December when info was sent out to those with deposits that were getting close to expiration date:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=203644


> NOT TO CONFUSE ANYONE THIS IS THE INFO THAT WAS GIVEN OUT IN *DEC 2013*- NOT HOW IT IS BEING DESCRIBED NOW.  It is just to show that it is a change in the time period.
> 
> Your Interval International Use Right Assignment Acknowledgement
> 
> ...



So the way they are enforcing it now gives you 6 months more than the old written rule but 6 months less than the unwritten -although explained by email through mystarcentral last year's rule.



> This is the *current explination* (it is not for exchange so it looks a little different):
> 
> Unit Detail:  	#2BEDSD, 2 bedrooms, Sleeps 6
> Usage:  	2014
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2014)

klpca said:


> My two bedroom SDO deposit appears as two one bedroom deposits in II now, complete with two unique deposit numbers (one digit apart). I checked my records and I deposited the full 2 bedroom unit. Is anyone else seeing this? I went through the steps of doing a request first search and it only let me search for a one bedroom units. I will be calling II after work but I was curious about what others were seeing in their accounts.



You should see:
-2 bdm.
-Side A
-Side B

Giving you the choice of what part to use.


----------



## wilma (May 12, 2014)

I split my 2 bedroom SDO into 2 deposits (A & B) but only B shows up as deposited in II.


----------



## klpca (May 12, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> You should see:
> -2 bdm.
> -Side A
> -Side B
> ...



That's what I saw before the change, but now I just see the two one bedroom units. Looks like a glitch. I have the confirmation email for the deposit so I am sure that I will be able to get it fixed...eventually.


----------



## siesta (May 13, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> This is a change.   The written rule was that you had to confirm your exchange by june 30, two years later.  So for a 2012 week (if you prepaid your MF's you could start to search and confirm as early as Jan 1, 2011 and as late as June 30, 2014.  In practice though for the last two years the unwritten rule and the one that was given out when you called starwood is you had to have an ongoing search by June 30, 2014 but it could be for something as late at June 30, 2015.  I don't know if this was in part because so many people where having deposits expire because they were confused as to the use year or what but that was how it worked last year.  You could even modify the ongoing search as long as it was in place by June of 2013.
> 
> Now it seems the written explanation for float weeks is that travel would need to be completed by Dec 31, 2016 for a 2014 week.


 Thank you, this is what I thought.  I knew I wasn't off base thinking you could confirm past the "expiration date."  Although I hadn't done it personally, I was certain I had read that this was the case.


----------



## klpca (May 13, 2014)

klpca said:


> That's what I saw before the change, but now I just see the two one bedroom units. Looks like a glitch. I have the confirmation email for the deposit so I am sure that I will be able to get it fixed...eventually.



FYI - I just got off the phone with someone from the Starwood desk at II and she was very firm that I had to choose either one two bedroom deposit or two one bedroom deposits (similar to how the Marriott lockoffs work). I left my deposit as two one bedrooms but she was willing to change it to a two bedroom as my original deposit email stated. Of course, this is new so she could be wrong, but this is the information that I received today. 

What is everyone else seeing with their existing deposits? My 2015 undeposited units look the same with all three choices (2 bedroom, 1 bdrmA and 1 bdrmB), but my 2014 deposited unit only shows the 1 bdrmA and 1 bdrmB.


----------



## Quiet Pine (May 16, 2014)

*Today's email from SVN explains new II enhancements*

An email from Starwood Vacation Network this morning sent me to this link to explain the new Interval International enhancements. I have a resale SDO and don't belong to SVN, so this may or may not apply to me.

www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/ownership/ownership101/#/intervalInternational


----------



## sjsharkie (May 16, 2014)

Quiet Pine said:


> An email from Starwood Vacation Network this morning sent me to this link to explain the new Interval International enhancements. I have a resale SDO and don't belong to SVN, so this may or may not apply to me.
> 
> www.starwoodvacationnetwork.com/ownership/ownership101/#/intervalInternational



The ability to do Request First is nice.  I assume this means that we no longer have to give up a home reservation in order to put in an ongoing search in II.

They do point out that we only have until 12/24 of the use year to assign a week to II.  I think before we could wait until the end of the year.

I did also notice the small print that Coral Vista will be points based.

All in all, with the extension of deposit expiration by 6 months and other changes, I think these are excellent positives that SVO was able to pass on to owners in renegotiating the contract with II.

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2014)

ALL Starwood II requests have been request first since they changed the rules in 2009 - you still have to contact Starwood and designate your timeshare for exchange, before you put in an OGS or do an instant online exchange.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjsharkie (May 16, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> ALL Starwood II requests have been request first since they changed the rules in 2009 - you still have to contact Starwood and designate your timeshare for exchange, before you put in an OGS or do an instant online exchange.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, but I read this as being able to do request first while still having your home reservation intact.  This was not allowed previously.

It also states that you no longer have to contact Starwood prior to exchange in the link.

Did I misread the changes?

-ryan


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2014)

Let me read it from my computer and get back to you - hard to read on the phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PassionForTravel (May 17, 2014)

*New II Rules*

Got a email this morning detailing changes when exchanging a Starwood through II.
1. Unit will now appear in II as deposited. Yeah. No more confusion. Can be done right from II.
2. Unit doesn't expire until Dec 31 two years after use year. i.e. 2014 use year expires Dec 31 2016. Yeah an extra 6 months.

Ian


----------



## Transit (May 18, 2014)

I deposited a SBP unit I don't plan on using this year.  I'm wondering if there  is any advantage to depositing  vs not. So far I don't see any difference in what's available with a deposited unit and a non deposited unit.


----------



## DeniseM (May 18, 2014)

From mystarcentral.com:



> Interval International (II) and Starwood Vacation Network recently enhanced your External Exchange process. Owners will see a host of new features when it comes to viewing available assignments when requesting an exchange. These new features will also apply to any previously assigned and available 2012, 2013, 2014 or 2015 Use Right assignments.
> What’s New
> 
> Owners and II Vacation Planning Counselors will now see the specific Use Year (s), Home Resort, villa type and expiration date of your assignment in your II account.
> ...


----------



## Denise L (May 18, 2014)

Great thread !

I am terribly behind in all of my timeshare endeavors.  After reading this thread, I paid next year's dues and went ahead and asked Starwood to deposit my 2015 SDO lockoff as two units, A and B.  

So now what?  When I log in to II, I see the various years and the DEPOSIT UNIT button is available for 2014 and 2015.  Is that supposed to be that way, and in order for me to start putting requests in, I click on that button for 2015?  Or does Starwood have to take a day or two to notify II that I have deposited those units?  Since I am so bad at handling these things, I want to get it over with and put some requests in there and just let it chug away.

It's terrible, but I have a 2013 unit deposited and it was searching for 2012, 2013 and 1/2 of 2014, most of which is already history.  Ugh!  I got rid of the expired dates and added some that are into the future.  Unbelievable.

Anybody see any II specials out there lately?  I paid $227 to renew for three years, but would rather pay less than that !


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 26, 2014)

Is there someplace I could go to read a 101 for  Dumbies on II?   I read about instant exchanges and how folks are able to get a  2BD with a 1BD and I just want to immerse  myself in how to use this system?


thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 26, 2014)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Is there someplace I could go to read a 101 for  Dumbies on II?   I read about instant exchanges and how folks are able to get a  2BD with a 1BD and I just want to immerse  myself in how to use this system?
> 
> 
> thanks



At the top of this forum.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 13, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Those have been the rules since 2009, but apparently they have made some changes in the process and instructions.
> 
> Since 2009, owners have had to contact Starwood and deposit their week *first* - if you try to deposit it online, it may appear to go through, but it usually hangs up some place.  They want you to call Starwood and start the process there.



Denise, as a new Starwood owner, do I have to call Starwood and then they deposit it into II and then I can place an on-going search after that?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2014)

First you have to set up a II Acct.  Here is a walk-through:  
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109418


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 13, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> First you have to set up a II Acct.  Here is a walk-through:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109418



Denise,  Thank you so much… I keep reading and reading, and I think I have throughly confused myself.

Your a gem...


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2014)

The way Starwood and II have things set up IS confusing - it's not you!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 13, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> The way Starwood and II have things set up IS confusing - it's not you!



Thank you for saying that as I feel pretty stupid right about now…. Thanks for always helping me out.  I really appreciate it.


----------

